# Grafting Cannabis onto compatible root stocks?



## Dr Kynes (May 12, 2012)

The thought occurs to me, that despite the ease and simplicity of cutting propagation, would it be possible to graft a healthy branch of Cannabis onto an existing perhaps even perennial compatible plant?

If this were possible one might grow an entire crop, from the leaf root and trunk system of say, a mulberry tree, or other large perennial. It seems to me, that the advantages would be considerable, including, just to name a few possibilities:

Stealthy growth of large crops within the canopy of a compatible non-cannabis, and thus innocuous tree 
Fast and healthy growth with protection from deer and other outdoor pests
Large numbers of cannabis branches in a single large plant reducing the gardener's workload
And possibly even (dare I dream) a cannabis plant which, after flower harvest could regrow each spring from it's host plant!

I know this type of grafting is usually done with fruit and nut trees, but it is also done with other annual plants, and rhizome propagators, for example grafting raspberries onto blackberry rootstock for springtime regrowth

One possible choice for a compatible rootstock/host is the Hackberry tree. _Celtis laevigata_ 

I would appreciate any thoughts comments or ideas on this issue, even just telling me im too damned high, and that wont work.


----------



## Matthew Rapley (May 12, 2012)

It will work, but the "compatable" rootstock needs to be cannabis


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 12, 2012)

Matthew Rapley said:


> It will work, but the "compatable" rootstock needs to be cannabis


or hops works also but thats it


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 12, 2012)

so somebody tried it with hackberry? I'm wonderin cuz in botany class i grafted a rose onto a peach tree back in 1978 them two aint terribly close in design.


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> so somebody tried it with hackberry? I'm wonderin cuz in botany class i grafted a rose onto a peach tree back in 1978 them two aint terribly close in design.


ding ding ....


----------



## wristychronicles (May 27, 2012)

I do grow a lotttt of hops...


----------



## ddimebag (May 27, 2012)

I have a pair of hops in my garden...going to try grafting onto those when they are big enough...already been trying to graft for some time now, but keep failing....


----------



## pharmacoping (May 27, 2012)

nope, except in vitro, with agrobacterium and genetic modification, which is done often, even with marijuana. there are patented plants modified to produce human replacement tissue. even hops is all but ridiculously impossible in a garden setting. And it does not make hops that you can smoke with thc. only a hops plant, with an mj branch.


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 29, 2012)

pharmacoping said:


> nope, except in vitro, with agrobacterium and genetic modification, which is done often, even with marijuana. there are patented plants modified to produce human replacement tissue. even hops is all but ridiculously impossible in a garden setting. And it does not make hops that you can smoke with thc. only a hops plant, with an mj branch.


That was not my thinkin, I was thinkin, if you could attach a good quality cannabis branch (or a couple dozen) on a nice strong host plant you could harvest the buds from inside the tree canopy. the tree does the work of rooting, getting water, and doing photosynthesis and the cannabis makes nuggs with all that energy. since hackberry is in the same family i might just try it myself, on accounta im stubborn.


----------



## wristychronicles (May 30, 2012)

what about grafting a female clone to a male root system after ya cut him down...or graft fresh clones to a recently harvested crown of a female plant. You can graft multiple strains to one rootstock as well, in around 6 days.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 1, 2012)

wristychronicles said:


> what about grafting a female clone to a male root system after ya cut him down...or graft fresh clones to a recently harvested crown of a female plant. You can graft multiple strains to one rootstock as well, in around 6 days.


if imma grow dope, then imma grow dope. Im lookin for a better way to grow dope. if i can graft on a couple cannabis branches into the foliage of a tree then it would be stealthy, healthy and lower maintenance 

grafting a female onto a male rootstock would be a interesting. as long as he doesnt send a sucker up to pollinate my shit. I dunno, the advantages of a mature root system might not make up for the grafting recovery time. i may try that too


----------



## beardietree (Jun 2, 2012)

They do this in Spain . Sativa roots with indica tops . It keeps down on watering in out door gardens. Would like to try this myself.


----------



## wristychronicles (Jun 5, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> if imma grow dope, then imma grow dope. Im lookin for a better way to grow dope. if i can graft on a couple cannabis branches into the foliage of a tree then it would be stealthy, healthy and lower maintenance
> 
> grafting a female onto a male rootstock would be a interesting. as long as he doesnt send a sucker up to pollinate my shit. I dunno, the advantages of a mature root system might not make up for the grafting recovery time. i may try that too


grafting recovery time is minimal on most annuals Ive worked with. A quick clone grafted to a harvested and re-potted rootsystem speeds up a reveg.


----------



## beardietree (Jun 7, 2012)

IVE been told to keep them in the shade for 3 days .should be quick.


----------



## ArtieBrooksBooks (Mar 13, 2022)

Why not just try? As long as the flowering cycles are close, you may have a good shot. I was considering trying sour stock citrus rootstock and perhaps even some of our Florida weeds that I couldn’t kill the roots if I tried.

Medicine on one side of the tree. Munchies on the other. What could be better?

I really like your canopy camp idea. I hope you can share something that worked!!!


----------



## YardG (Mar 13, 2022)

10 year old thread, OP hasn't visited in 7 years. 

I presume there's probably a reason no one has been doing this. Could probably be filed away under stoner thoughts.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2022)

ArtieBrooksBooks said:


> Why not just try? As long as the flowering cycles are close, you may have a good shot. I was considering trying sour stock citrus rootstock and perhaps even some of our Florida weeds that I couldn’t kill the roots if I tried.
> 
> Medicine on one side of the tree. Munchies on the other. What could be better?
> 
> I really like your canopy camp idea. I hope you can share something that worked!!!


You are a bit late but at least you made it
Welcome to RIU


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 13, 2022)

I was thinking about grafting earlier today... 1 plant 3 mum's i could dig that, 3 phenos to try from one plant i could also dig.

I'll add it to my I'll try that sometime list, if I'd thought about it last week when I had a root donor i would've tried it.


----------



## ArtieBrooksBooks (Mar 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You are a bit late but at least you made it
> Welcome to RIU


See. I started something back up! LOL


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 13, 2022)

YardG said:


> 10 year old thread, OP hasn't visited in 7 years.
> 
> I presume there's probably a reason no one has been doing this. Could probably be filed away under stoner thoughts.





Star Dog said:


> I was thinking about grafting earlier today... 1 plant 3 mum's i could dig that, 3 phenos to try from one plant i could also dig.
> 
> I'll add it to my I'll try that sometime list, if I'd thought about it last week when I had a root donor i would've tried it.


People do it. I saw someone had 8 strains grafted to the same root stock. It's a great way to keep multiple genetics if you have a plant count to consider. I might do it myself now that I have some purple kush from seed going. I wanted something short to use as a stock and from seed so that it has a taproot.


----------



## rootforme (Mar 13, 2022)

This is common practice in grape cultivation. Many companies specialize is specialty root stocks for wine production.


----------



## mr.bubbles (Apr 1, 2022)

Has anyone grafted onto a male cannabis plant? Would you have any significant advantages?


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 22, 2022)

mr.bubbles said:


> Has anyone grafted onto a male cannabis plant? Would you have any significant advantages?


What would be the reason for doing this?


----------



## mr.bubbles (Apr 22, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> What would be the reason for doing this?


If it was me, I would do it to save time. Instead of composting the plant, graft it with a female.


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 22, 2022)

mr.bubbles said:


> If it was me, I would do it to save time. Instead of composting the plant, graft it with a female.


There’s way too many seeds in this world to have to resort to that. But give it a whirl. Do a grow journal.


----------



## Star Dog (May 13, 2022)

I've got some root balls I've just flowered if I graft clones to them what will the new growth be like?


----------

